
PHP is dead…Viva le PHP - kyriakos
https://hackernoon.com/php-is-dead-viva-le-php-f5dc5eb5c9c4
======
rurban
Interesting that he completely misses the most recent and only worrysome point
of this narrative, the exit of the 4 main php developers from Zend:
[https://thephp.cc/news/2018/10/the-future-of-
zend](https://thephp.cc/news/2018/10/the-future-of-zend)

it's only rehashing the same old and long disproved points.

